# Site General > Site Info >  BP.net - Google Chrome: "Danger: Malware Ahead!"

## Eric Alan

To preface this post, I am writing this from my cell phone. Not because I enjoy typing with my thumbs, but out of necessity. 

When trying to access this site from Google Chrome today, the page pictured below appeared. I know there was a similar issue at the end of last year, so I wanted to bring it up as soon as possible today to see if there are others experiencing the same problem. Hopefully this is corrected shortly so I can access the site from my personal computer again.

Thank you in advance for looking into this! 

Eric

----------


## SaintTawny

I started having the same problem yesterday. Avast tells me that it has blocked a Malicious URL whenever I open up any page in BP.net with the exception of the new reply to thread page. It's obnoxious, and worrisome.

----------


## wilomn

I get that too and it's happened before, but there has not been a problem here in the past, it's Chrome. I click advanced and proceed at my own risk.

I'm sure one of the Red Suits will be on to let us know what's what, but I'd not worry overmuch about it.

----------


## Konotashi

Same here....

----------


## Erndogg

Yea I got the same message while I am here at work, be interesting to see if I get in when I get home too.

----------


## Anya

And me! Kinda nervous...

----------


## sharkrocket

Me too! I decided to proceed anyways... But I would like to know about this.

----------


## catzeye21138

I seemed to only get it for the first few pages before it stopped prompting me.

edit: It appears to be random when I get warned about malware.

----------


## boyer.michael.s

Avira caught this for me yesterday whenever I was accessing the site through internet explore. It is a hack that attempts to redirect traffic. I had to fix this same issue for a client two weeks ago when their website was affected by this.

----------


## Snakeman

I had this right now and I thought maybe the site was hacked or something. I had to open up Safari which I haven't done in a long time just to access the site lol.

----------


## BlueMoonExotics

Having the same issue. Nothing seems to happen with Internet Explorer though. Maybe it's just a bug with Google Chrome?

----------


## JLC

It is annoying, for sure.  We've contacted our tech team to look into it asap.  It's extremely unlikely that it's anything harmful to you or your computers...just annoying.

----------

MJK123 (06-16-2013),rabernet (06-16-2013),sharkrocket (06-16-2013),_therunaway_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## Konotashi

Now I'm getting a message that Chome blocked BP.net completely because it's infected with Malware.... 

Screen shot of the warning I got....


ETA: It's extra irritating now, because to get past it, you  have to go past this warning AND the one that was coming up yesterday.... More of an inconvenience than anything....

----------


## Poseidon

Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for ball-pythons.net

What is the current listing status for ball-pythons.net?
Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.

What happened when Google visited this site?
Of the 205 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 0 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2013-06-16, and suspicious content was never found on this site within the past 90 days.
This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS36351 (SOFTLAYER).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?
Over the past 90 days, ball-pythons.net did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.

Has this site hosted malware?
No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.

How did this happen?
In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.

Next steps:
Return to the previous page.
If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.

------------------

Weird.

----------

MJK123 (06-16-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

Huh. Very odd. I got the warning a few days ago and thought nothing of it, figured my browser was just glitching, but when I got it again today I got cautious since I'm on my work computer. I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing this.

----------


## Kodieh

Firefox is throwing this error as well.

----------


## loonunit

I'm getting it from Safari as well, and I've only previously seen it in Chrome. New and unsettling!

----------


## Konotashi

> Firefox is throwing this error as well.


Dang it.... I thought it was just Chrome. I was considering downloading FireFox just to avoid the messages. :/

----------

_Kodieh_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## MarkS

It'd odd, I get a malicious software message from avast antivirus on every link I click on my laptop but not on my home desktop.  At home I'm using Avast antivirus, firefox browser and Windows 8 on both of my computers.  At work where I use IE as a browser, windows XP and symantic as my virus checker, I get a message when I first open this site, but then no more messages.  :Surprised:   :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2: 

I completely uninstalled chrome on my laptop but it didn't make any difference.

----------


## Konotashi

I'm using Windows 8, too. My antivirus (Titanium) hasn't shown any warnings. I even had it run a check on my laptop, just in case (since I've been ignoring the messages), and nadda.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Every button I click gives me the malware notice, and I can't even post anything from my computer; this is from my phone...

----------


## MarkS

> I'm using Windows 8, too. My antivirus (Titanium) hasn't shown any warnings. I even had it run a check on my laptop, just in case (since I've been ignoring the messages), and nadda.


I've run several scans on my laptop too.  The message I've been getting has something to do with a website called googledevelopers.org or something like that. I can't remember the exact name, I'll look at it again when I get home.

Looks like some kind of a re-direct website.

----------


## satomi325

I just got a Danger Malware thing from Firefox just now. First time it's ever happened to me.

----------


## BHReptiles

> I just got a Danger Malware thing from Firefox just now. First time it's ever happened to me.



This happened to me today as well.

----------


## BlueMoonExotics

> Safe Browsing
> Diagnostic page for ball-pythons.net
> 
> What is the current listing status for ball-pythons.net?
> Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.
> 
> What happened when Google visited this site?
> Of the 205 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 0 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2013-06-16, and suspicious content was never found on this site within the past 90 days.
> This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS36351 (SOFTLAYER).
> ...


Mine was a bit different... for some reason?

*Safe Browsing*

*Diagnostic page for ball-pythons.net*


*What is the current listing status for ball-pythons.net?*Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.
Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 4 time(s) over the past 90 days.*What happened when Google visited this site?*Of the 371 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 163 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2013-06-16, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2013-06-16.This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS36351 (SOFTLAYER).*Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?*Over the past 90 days, ball-pythons.net did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.*Has this site hosted malware?*No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.*How did this happen?*In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.*Next steps:*

Return to the previous page.If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.

----------

MJK123 (06-16-2013)

----------


## Konotashi



----------


## angllady2

Firefox started it for me as well.

I get this same notice:

Safe Browsing

Diagnostic page for ball-pythons.net


What is the current listing status for ball-pythons.net?
Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.
Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 4 time(s) over the past 90 days.
What happened when Google visited this site?
Of the 371 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 163 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2013-06-16, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2013-06-16.This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS36351 (SOFTLAYER).
Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?
Over the past 90 days, ball-pythons.net did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.
Has this site hosted malware?
No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.
How did this happen?
In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.
Next steps:

    Return to the previous page.
    If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.


I think it's more of an annoyance than anything, some jerk trying to cause trouble for BP.

Gale

----------


## AlexiTLO

I had this earlier on my iphone, using chrome. I came home and noticed it on my both of my computers as well, firefox and chrome. I set the website as my homepage and it seems to be working just fine now.

----------


## boyer.michael.s

Yes, it is mainly an annoyance hack. As stated before, it is an attempt to redirect users elsewhere. The way to fix it is simple; remove the issue directly from the files on the server, change your server passwords (really just ftp should be sufficient enough but is best to change all just in case), fetch files through Google to ensure no cloaking has been done to the website, and finally submit for reconsideration to Google to get off the suspicious list. Even if you remove the threat from the site, Google will still label the website as suspicious until you go through the reconsideration. 
It would also be wise for the person who regularly access the ftp to do a deep scan of their own computer(s) to ensure that their machines were not compromised otherwise it will end up a vicious cycle. 
Also for the people who dont see the error or did see it but no longer can, it doesnt mean it went away. The way this particular type of hack normally works is that new users are mostly affected rather than current. Basically if your cookies are saved there is less of a chance for you to repetitively see the annoyance but if you were to clear your cookies and revisit the site, the problem would be more likely to appear for you.
Sorry if this turns out to be a wall of text. For whatever reason the message box will not let me [return] to a new line to properly paragraph my posts.

----------


## mlededee

Sorry everyone, we are working on getting this fixed. It is a major annoyance for sure, but hopefully will be resolved shortly.

----------

_angllady2_ (06-16-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-17-2013),dr del (06-17-2013),JLC (06-16-2013),Konotashi (06-16-2013),_loonunit_ (06-18-2013),MarkS (06-17-2013),_satomi325_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## martin82531

Norton trying to block my web browser when trying to access this site, anyone else seeing this?

----------


## twinklestar

I got it too...

----------


## BlueMoonExotics

There seems to be a slight issue going on but not really sure exactly what. Other people are having some issues recently with Google Chrome blocking the site as well. You can visit that thread here: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...re-Ahead!-quot

----------

_martin82531_ (06-16-2013)

----------


## martin82531

same issue here

----------


## Zuma22

Glad to know it's not just me! Thought my computer was bugging out.

----------


## Erndogg

fire fox tagged it for me too now  :Sad:

----------


## Buttons

Haven't been on the site in a couple years (got rid of my ball python) ... thought I'd stop in to check out some new morphs and got the malware warning message.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Anya

> Haven't been on the site in a couple years (got rid of my ball python) ... thought I'd stop in to check out some new morphs and got the malware warning message.


Oh, man, dude, I'm sorry, lol! It's usually much better than this...

----------


## DestinyLynette

Glad this is being addressed! I was worried about being the only one

----------


## mechnut450

this sucks for everyone . I guess I am lucky,  I never run into these issues(knock on  wood) . I manly get  a virus  from infected files  I download, and  don't scan lol(now my antivirus scans any and everything before I can  open it. for the first time.

----------


## MasonC2K

Firefox is also blocking it. I am having to use IE10 or my phone to get access.

----------


## OokamiReyuu

Same here with firefox

----------


## MrLang

IE10 is letting me in but it asked me if I wanted to run an app. I should have screenshotted but I'm sure it will do it for anyone else too. Of course I denied the request, but I'm sure this is part of the issue.

----------


## Kodieh

You can still use desktop Firefox to access, there's an ignore button or something I'm the bottom right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

I really hope this gets fixed soon. I have to click "proceed at your own risk" twice for every new page :/

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

SOLUTION:

For those of you who are looking to, you can turn off the malware warnings.

Just go to either the wrench at the top right hand side of the screen, some may see 3 horizontal lines, others may see a menu. Click on settings, then advanced settings. Under Privacy you can turn off the malware checking option.



Hope this helps!

----------

dr del (06-17-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

I remember this happened a while back and it was resolved eventually. I hope they can figure it out!

----------


## MrLang

I'm not sure it has been confirmed that we SHOULD be ignoring malware warnings? I realize the reports say '0 infected' but like I said, I was prompted to run a script earlier. I don't know if that's working as intended or not.

----------


## Eric Alan

> I'm not sure it has been confirmed that we SHOULD be ignoring malware warnings? I realize the reports say '0 infected' but like I said, I was prompted to run a script earlier. I don't know if that's working as intended or not.


Agreed. The most recent update says that of the 1208 times Google tested BP.net, 1001 resulted in malicious software downloads and installation without user consent. Not exactly something I'd like to be inviting upon myself by bypassing the warnings.

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

tapatalk ftw.

----------


## boyer.michael.s

Unless whoever is fixing the problem ensures you that they have removed the threat (not just working on removing the threat), do NOT follow the instructions provided by the guy above to have the threat ignored. In most cases these types of hacks are just annoyances but that doesn't mean they all are. Keep all protection enabled and wait for them to fix the problem. Ignoring the warnings is not a SOLUTION and is a ridiculous thing to do.

----------


## mlededee

UPDATE: The code that was placed onto the site that was causing the warning has been located and removed. The site was submitted to Google for re-evaluation, and as soon as they clear it the malware warning will be removed as well. If you are still getting the warning 24-48 hours from now you may need to clear your cache/cookies in order to get it to go away.

In this case, there was no actual malware on the site. The script was just a majorly annoying hack and we are working to ensure that it does not happen again.

----------

_Archimedes_ (06-18-2013),_BHReptiles_ (06-19-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-18-2013),dr del (06-18-2013),_Eric Alan_ (06-17-2013),h00blah (06-23-2013),jhaskins (06-18-2013),JLC (06-18-2013),_Kodieh_ (06-17-2013),Konotashi (06-17-2013),_loonunit_ (06-18-2013),MarkS (06-17-2013),_MasonC2K_ (06-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (06-18-2013),Poseidon (06-19-2013),rabernet (06-18-2013),sharkrocket (06-18-2013)

----------


## MasonC2K

Warning gone! Good job!

----------


## sharkrocket

All good for me! Sweet!

----------


## ExotixTowing

Sometimes things that get put into the ACP to make the site better you the average user result in hang up's or false positives if any type of code acts like malicious code google's alarms go off. was likely a hack (Term used for upgrades in vBulletin)

Be thankful  googles system is working  :Smile:  and the admins here know whats what !!!

We had that same issue with the Thanks Butten when the hack first came out !

----------


## mlededee

Google has removed the malware warning, so you should no longer be receiving it. However, as previously stated, if you are still seeing it please clear your cache/cookies and that should take care of it.

----------

_Anya_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## Anya

Yaay, all back to normal. thanks, guys!  :Smile:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

posting from a computer once again

thanks so much for your hard work Moderator Team; you red and green shirts deserve our undying gratitude.

----------


## BHReptiles

Thanks so much! All works well for me too!

----------

